# 2011 Zw6



## Jaten

I bought my first road bike just over a week ago, a 2011 Felt ZW6. I LOVE it!! 

I have a couple of questions:
1- The crank on my bike is white like the 2010s, not black as is shown in this picture. Any ideas what's up with that? 
2- The sticker on the bike says it's a "50 cm - Tall" The sizing confuses me even after I went to the Felt site and looked at the sizing chart (available for 2009). Are all 50 cm ZW bikes of the "Tall" geometry? If so, what is the cut off for "Small" or "Medium" bikes?

Thank you for clarifying!


----------



## Stan23

It's my understanding that the ZW series comes in only four sizes:
Petite = 43cm
Small = 45cm
Medium = 47cm
Tall = 50cm

We can get a killer deal on an 2009 ZW3 closeout but the LBS only has the "tall" size left. My wife is 5'7" (30.5" inseam) but I' concerned that it may be too big and she can't ride a medium to compare (no 2010 or 2011 in stock either).

How tall are you and how well does the "Tall" size fit?

-thanks


----------



## Jaten

Stan,

Have you looked at the Felt sizing chart? Looks like your wife could be fine on a Tall.

I'm 5'4" and I like it fine. The sticker said "50 cm / Tall" I'm no expert, but the smaller bikes felt very cramped to me.

Hope this isn't too late to help.




Stan23 said:


> It's my understanding that the ZW series comes in only four sizes:
> Petite = 43cm
> Small = 45cm
> Medium = 47cm
> Tall = 50cm
> 
> We can get a killer deal on an 2009 ZW3 closeout but the LBS only has the "tall" size left. My wife is 5'7" (30.5" inseam) but I' concerned that it may be too big and she can't ride a medium to compare (no 2010 or 2011 in stock either).
> 
> How tall are you and how well does the "Tall" size fit?
> 
> -thanks


----------



## Stan23

*Bought the ZW3 Tall*

My wife pulled the trigger on the 09 ZW3 Tall this weekend. For comparison she rode the Z85 in a 51 (too small) and in a 54 (just slightly too big). It seems the woman's sizing doesn't equate to the man's. The woman's 50 would seem to equate to a man's 52-53.

Anyways, she loves the bike and it is a great fit.


----------



## ecogirl22

*Felt ZW6 Review and Sizing*

Just wanted to add because this thread seems to be the only review on the entire internet regarding the Felt 2011 ZW6.

They just went on sale from $1700 to $1300, which for a carbon fiber frame and 105 components, is a steal. I had seen this a year ago but was just getting into biking and thought I would never spend more then $600 on a bike...well a year and...cough....4 bikes later I realized maybe I should get what i WANT and FITS!

I am 5'4", 29.5" inseam, but have short arms (inches off the ground when sitting with arms at sides!) and TINY hands--about 2 knuckles shorter then most men's hands. I got the SMALL 45cm (in contrast to the other poster who is my same height, and is comfortable two sizes higher--LARGE!) It fits perfect, so little weight on the hands. Just goes to show fit is more then X height = Y size bike!

My problem with all the bikes I got was i couldn't reach the brakes...even with shims, short reach levers,etc--because the pivot point is just too low. I had many accidents b/c i couldn't brake. (and please don't say "its your form" imagine cutting off two knuckles on each finger and then put your hands on your brakes and let me know how well that works for you)

Then came the ZW6...MICROSHIFT levers are the BEST! The pivot point and thickness of the hood is substantially higher/ smaller then Tiagra and 105 levers. I can brake with ease in the hoods- WITH NO ACCOMMODATIONS! (shims, etc) Putting my hands on the brakes side by side is amazing--I get ZERO movement on the Tiagra (pivot point lower then finger reach) while the Microshift brakes without moving my hand position--with no strain.

I've only put a mile on the bike b/c I'm recovering from hip surgery, but riding the carbon frame that one mile was the most wonderful mile of my life...and a world apart from all the other AL frames I've used.

Needless to say I am in love with the bike, and when I actually put miles on it I will do a real review


----------

